# Cargador de baterias de alarmas de hogar



## huenante (Dic 30, 2008)

El asunto es que quiero usar las baterias de acido plomo de un sistema de alarmas de una casa para un robot pequeño, bastante basico que ande por ahi con una aspiradora integrada.
Necesito cargar esta bateria.
como lo hago?
Hay algun diseño de un cargador?
la bateria es de 12V 4Ah.
eso
Gracias


----------



## pepechip (Dic 30, 2008)

Normalmente se hace una fuente con un lm317 y regularlo para que entrege una tension de 13,8V.
A esa tension pueden estar las baterias continuamente en carga.


----------



## huenante (Ene 5, 2009)

A ese voltaje esta continuamente en carga, pero.
necesito mas menos algun diseño que cargue y corte la carga cuando sea necesario.
La intension es poner la bateria a cargar y ovodarse de ella.


----------



## rash (Ene 5, 2009)

...hola adjunto algunos esquemas de cargadores así como un poco de teoría sobre éste tipo de baterías...

espero te sirvan...

...saludos


----------



## huenante (Ene 6, 2009)

Muchas gracias por la información, voy a revisarla ahora y de ahi te comento como me jue... muchas gracias por la ayuda


----------



## ZoSo (Feb 10, 2009)

Muchas gracias y muy buena información Rash. Les hago una consulta, tengo una bateria de plomo-acido de 12V x 1.2Ah, en los datos de la bateria dice "Initial Current < 0.36A" (CORRIENTE INICIAL MENOR A 0.36A) y estoy en duda con el tema de la corriente que entrega el circuito basico del LM317 en el archivo "baterias SLA", porque dice 1.5A. Espero sus respuestas, y desde ya muchas gracias!


----------



## rash (Feb 10, 2009)

ZoSo dijo:
			
		

> Muchas gracias y muy buena información Rash. Les hago una consulta, tengo una bateria de plomo-acido de 12V x 1.2Ah, en los datos de la bateria dice "Initial Current < 0.36A" (CORRIENTE INICIAL MENOR A 0.36A) y estoy en duda con el tema de la corriente que entrega el circuito basico del LM317 en el archivo "baterias SLA", porque dice 1.5A. Espero sus respuestas, y desde ya muchas gracias!



Hola.

Se recomienda que para las baterías SLA con capacidad inferior a 4Ah la corriente inicial de carga esté limitada a 0,3 A y para las de más de 4Ah dicha corriente no supere 1 A....
La corriente inicial de carga se determina mediante la corriente límite o máxima de la fuente de alimentación fijada por su resistencia interna.....
El circuito básico con LM317 entrega como máximo 1,5A los cuales salen de la fuente de alimentación (transformador con sus diodos de rectificación y sus filtros)... para utilizar este circuito sin más en tu batería sólo tienes que conectarlo a una fuente de alimentación que no supere los 0,36 A, es decir, utiliza un pequeño transformador que no supere esa intensidad.

espero que te sirva y saludos


----------



## jj (Oct 7, 2009)

rash dijo:


> ...hola adjunto algunos esquemas de cargadores así como un poco de teoría sobre éste tipo de baterías...
> 
> espero te sirvan...
> 
> ...saludos


 
Hola 
Rash 
Estoy interesado en el esquema del cargador para baterias SLA que adjuntaste el que esta en idioma Aleman o polaco no se que idioma es el cual no al abrirlo o imprimirlo no se distinguen los valores de los componentes, seria posible hacer una lista con el valor de estos componentes.

saludos

jj


----------



## yoalberto (Sep 2, 2010)

Hola Rash:  genial el informe sobre baterias de plomo acido y el 317 es genial, muchas gracias soy nuevo en el foro muchas gracias


----------



## GeckoDesigner (Jun 24, 2013)

Hola,

Tengo la duda de como conectar un sistema de "backup" para cuando se vaya la energía eléctrica, ¿Se puede utilizar el circuito recomendado conectado siempre a la batería, y la batería va conectada a la carga?


----------

